
Semantics, LESS, and Sarcasm - whoisvince
http://vincentjordan.com/2012/03/semantics-less-and-sarcasm/
======
ChrisCinelli
Love LESS, SCSS, stylus etc. LESS though is a great idea that was not
implemented well. The grammar of the language is ambiguos and it has a ton of
bugs.

